# Why did my 2k direct gloss dry dull/matt



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I know the answer.. It was a very humid day. Would this cause it to dry matte? The only bits of the wheels that dried glossy where the bottom of them where they were stood up against the wall to dry.

Am I right in thinking its because of the moisture in the air and then it being on the wheels too ?


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

possibly, or not enough ventilation when curing can cause the finish to die, or too fast hardener


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I've used the same paint/hardener combo before to good effect. I thinned it 10% with fast thinners, I wonder is this to blame. Also I've used some of the paint before and had it sitting abouth 8 months. Is it possible it has went off? Its just weird the way the parts of the alloy on the bottom next the floor have dried shiny and the rest hasn't.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

hmm interesting that one, thinners can make it die back but weird how the bottom is fine, I wouldn't imagine the bottom "gassing" off would then affect the top, it should flat and buff up nicely though maybe difficult on a wheel


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah will be difficult to polish on a wheel unless a light polish by hand is adequate. Doubtfull though. I'll probably end up scotching then and repainting. Not a huge job, will use the same thinners as the last job I done rather thsn this fast stuff.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

It seems to polish up ok by hand but the alloys have that many spokes that its as easy to scotch and re shoot.

Going to make sure the alloys are warm this time and make sure its a good drying day.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, I would prefer a clear over base method, you could scotch the direct gloss black and clear over, but reshooting direct gloss will work also


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

last time I put the light to close to try to dry quicker ended up dull (new paint from the van)
you said you had good result last time, but what was the weather like?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Dummer said:


> last time I put the light to close to try to dry quicker ended up dull (new paint from the van)
> you said you had good result last time, but what was the weather like?


Yeah I've had good results in the past using the same paint and hardener, weather was nice and mild in the summer though.

I reckon there was dampness on the alloy while I was spraying it, I polished the face of one of the alloys to see what it would be like and there is like a mottled effect to the paint which I reckon damp has caused.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Went and got new paint and hardener. Exactly the same brand. Got good results this time. Maybe my old hardener was off as it was a thicker consistency than the new stuff.


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

do you debead the tyre before you paint and how far do you mask?


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Great stuff


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Dummer said:


> do you debead the tyre before you paint and how far do you mask?


Yes, the tyre is taken from the bead but not removed fully, just masked up. :thumb:


----------

